# matthews zxt



## sambo73 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sweet bow. Itll be my next bow

Sent from my LG-P505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eleet31 (Dec 4, 2008)

Great bow. Really smooth and vibration free. Waiting on mine to arrive any day now!


----------



## dlewis149helim (Aug 22, 2012)

Great bow! Make over of the Z7 Xtreme. I really like it. Although, I just sold a brand new one that I acquired. The only reason I sold it is because I am buying a new Creed Tactical.


----------

